# Photo Update



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I spent a few hours photographing my fish the last few days, it's been a long time since I've shot them, but here are the results.

_Geophagus_ sp. "Tapajos Orange Head" sub-dominant male









dominant male, mid-yawn









dominant male









horrible picture, but a funny one of a pair trying to convince their progeny that it is safe out from under the driftwood









female _Satanoperca_ cf. _leucosticta_









cleaning off a spawning site (male lower left, female back)









_Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "Paso Pache II" (ex-meridionalis)








These guys turned almost completely black on their ventral side, from their snout to their tail when they spawned. I lost all the eggs to the _C. celidochilus_, but hopefully they will choose to spawn again.

_Gymnogeophagus_ sp. "High Dorsal North" (from Rio Uruguay)








Not a real colorful species, but they've proved to be one of my favorite Gymnos. A pair spawned, raised the fry for over three weeks, and now I have around 70 at 3/8-1/2"

_Crenicichla celidochilus _female


















I'm still working on full tank shots, I think I have a few of my best scapes, just having a hard time decently representing them in a picture. Any +/- comments welcome

Ed


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

WOW! gorgeous Tapajos Ed, thanks for posting these... Its so hard to get a good yawn pic!

That's a great looking creni too


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Great photo's Ed.

As always I'm jealous. But would still love some more photos.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

great photos....that Paso Pache II kind of reminds me of a GT


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Ed... As usual great pics of fantastic fish... Please keep posting more pics.. Yes I know.. I am still looking for the camera part..It's in a very safe place... may have to get another one so I can post some pics of your orangeheads babies as they are growing.. one has developed a lot of color and the others are following close behind.. Thanks for posting Sue


----------



## bryan.sommers09 (Jun 15, 2009)

Woww..!!!!! great snaps buddy. those are really great. thanks...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Celi's *ROCK!!!* Female? Was it vented? It's missing the dorsal spot I've seen on other Celi females ... *scratches head* Though since we don't know what group it's in, it's possible it's one of the species that can have it or not, either male or female.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

dwarfpike... The celidos was vented, she had a dorsal spot but around 4" TL it went away. In _celidochilus_ male and female juveniles can have dorsal spots (according to Felipe Cantera) which is kind of odd, but my male also had a dorsal spot. The celidos pictures are from two months ago, she has taken on adult coloration lately and has a fair amount of orange on her flanks, much more than males have, I'll try and get an updated picture. I'm looking forward to getting more this fall  two is not enough to work with.

Ed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'd get more. According to most, they are wicked to each other ... more so than most pikes. Deffinately look forward to seeing the orange flush, they are pretty pikes. One of those species that hook nonpike people into pikes ... like lents!!


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice pics Ed.

Brian


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I really like the Satanoperca, about how big are the ones in the picture?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!

*xalow*... Thanks! They are one of my favorite species, they are all around 5.5" TL (1m/3f). Some of their fry from December are 2.5" TL.



dwarfpike said:


> One of those species that hook nonpike people into pikes ... like lents!!


The eartheaters won't know what to think if I have two pike tanks :lol:

Some updated _celidochilus_ pictures from tonight...



























She's about 5" TL and gets along with a bunch of _Gymnogeophagus_ really well. When I expand my group of them, they'll be by themselves. I'm not sure how many I'll be able to get, but I want to make my best efforts to breed them. Felipe Cantera and Vin Kutty have bred them in captivity. The _C. saxatillis_ fry are a little over 3" TL, so not quite large enough to combine with her, but I'll put them together as dithers when I don't feel like she could/would eat them.

Ed


----------



## bl00dr0ck (May 24, 2005)

Beautiful Fish!!!! I'm in love with that pike. Post away with more fish pics plz.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks bl00dr0ck!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not only is the orange coming in, but the white/silver markings on the face seem to be coming in stronger as well. Nice job!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

:drooling: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Amazingly strong colored OH Ed,...I love them!!!! I also like the nice strong speckle pattern of the Satanoperca and they look like very healthy perfect specimen! Gymnogeophagus (ex)meridionalis PP is one of the two of my favorite Gymno's and realy nice colorful fish. I'm less attracted to the high dorsal but the Crenicichla looks nice as well. Does it becomes a large specie or a mid sized?

From this pics one thing is realy obvious,......your e very skilled, enthusiastic and dedicated fish specialist. Well done Ed :thumb:


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wonderful looking fish! thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words dwarfpike and Isis!

Ruurd... Thanks for your comments! Yes the High Dorsal are drab colored but they have much more interesting personality than the other _rhabdotus_-type, so I've grown to like them. I still have the _gymnogenys_-type from Paso Pache and Rio Yi, they show strong colors too, but I know you prefer the _rhabdotus_. I think _C. celidochilus _grows to 22-23cm, so medium sized for _Crenicichla_ :thumb:

Ed


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Ed,.....so the high dorsal lack on color (compared to most other Rhabdotus) but compensate in behaviour. The same as the OH compared to the Guianacara I gues. One does have to see the behaviour to understand this makes the fish still very attractive.

I fact I prefer the Gymnogenys PP and Rhabdotus PP (ex Meridionalis). Both are very strong and nice colored with lots of yellow witch makes the red and blue look stronger. Original I planed the mix of 1 male and 2 female Gymnogenys PP and 5 Rhabdotus PP in a 75 tank. Things went wrong at the breeder and he lost most of his breeding couples. I could not get a hold on decent gymno's and only specie availeble would be Balzanii that seem to show more temperament and become rather large and are less colorful. I still find the gymno's very attractive fish and the special care they need with a cool period makes them even more interesting. For now I'm hooked on Discus but I'm convinced I will have Gymno's in the future.

So the C. celidochilus grows to abouth 9 inch and for that is a mid sized. I wonder what will happen with his temperament once he hits the 7-8 inch. I particular like his facial paterns.


----------

